# Hi from Michigan



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

We have 2 kittens, Echo, who is 8 months old, and Chino, who is 7 months old. Both were adopted from the Dearborn Animal Shelter. Chino is thriving. He is already up to 9 lbs and is very active and healthy. Echo seemed healthy at first, but she didn't put on weight as readily as Chino and wasn't as energetic. We took her to the vet and they said she was fine, just small. Last week she lost control of her back legs :sad:. When she walks, her back end sways back and forth and she is very unsteady. We took her back to the vet and he thinks she has a neurological problem. We are waiting for test results. I've already lost 2 cats in the last 6 months, one to renal failure and one to cancer. They passed 2 weeks apart, and it was devastating :sad:.

I've attached photos, the first is Echo, wearing her winter coat for a trip to the vet, the second is Chino and the third is my memorial to Tiger and Misty, our sweethearts at the Rainbow Bridge.


Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Judy! So very sorry to hear about Echo's possible Neurological problem...
She's a very sweet looking little girl...
Chino's a handsome little guy!
I can relate to the devastation you felt when you lost your two so close together...
I went through it myself...
I hope someone here has got some ideas/suggestions for you regarding little Echo.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you for your kind thoughts. It is so hard to lose our precious babies. 

Echo is a sweetheart. She is sitting on my lap as I am typing tonight. 
I am praying that she will be ok.

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy is there any chance she might have fallen from a high place? Or wrestling with Chino, might she have gotten injured? 
How is she doing otherwise? 
Did the vet have any suggestions to make her more comfortable for right now?
Hugs and Prayers she'll get better.
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Sharon,
That's exactly what we thought, that she might have fallen or that she got hurt playing with Chino. The vet said that he doesn't think that's it because she didn't appear to have any injuries when he examined her. She doesn't appear to be in pain. She is still eating, drinking and using the litter box.
She isn't playful like she was before and she seems kind of lost or confused.:sad: I keep her on my lap most of the time and she sleeps with us. 

The vet suggested we keep her separated from Chino for now since she doesn't really want to play and he doesn't understand. 

Thanks for your thoughts,

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
Since you have to keep them separated...
If you have them, baby gates stacked on top of each other would still allow them to see each other and sniff noses or play patty paws, without worrying about Echo getting stressed further, which, if they're close, could happen with complete separation...
Just a thought, 
Altho' she sounds like she's Mama's girl! 
Sharon


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful kittens. 
What tests did they run that you're waiting on results?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sharon, I agree, we didn't want to separate them too much. They are very close. For now, we have a large (Greyhound size) crate in our bedroom and when we aren't at home we have Echo in the crate and Chino in the bedroom. At night, Chino sleeps in the crate because Echo wants to sleep in bed with us. We have a litter box, food and water in the crate. 
I work part time, only 3 days a week so I am home a lot and can make sure Chino isn't bothering her so no one is in the crate then. He has been pretty good, almost seems like he understands that something is wrong..


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

NebraskaCat said:


> Beautiful kittens.
> What tests did they run that you're waiting on results?


Thank you.

The vet did a complete blood panel on her and it sounds like he wants to see those results before he does anything else. This is new territory for me. I am very familiar with Chronic Renal Failure and FIV, as Tiger had both but I don't know anything about neurological disorders in cats so I have a lot to learn.

She's still sitting in my lap, by the way :blackcat

Judy


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Good to know you thought of that to!!

Its just so easy to 'forget' some of the things, when you're in the middle of fussing about everything! 
One of the reasons I love this forum is all the people and their perspective on things and being able to point out the 'simple' solutions to some things...
It really does help!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks Sharon! I really appreciate any and all tips and advice. This is a great forum! I'm so glad I joined!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Echo in my lap :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww, She's Precious! Looks like she's got the sleepies!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes, Echo is letting me know it's time to go to bed


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy please let us know what the vet finds...
Prayers for you and Echo
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

The vet just called. He thinks Echo has FIP :sad: He wants to do more blood work and start her on a steroid. I just feel kind of numb right now. I need to pull myself together and start learning about this.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Judy, so sorry to hear this...
I'm glad your vet wants to do further bloodwork-Cats are notorious for getting mystery illnesses/diseases...
So hopefully the further bloodwork will show something conclusive...
Meanwhile, key in FIP in the search function on cat forum and read up on some of the threads...
Hugs and Prayers.
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Please keep us updated on Echo.
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon, I will. Her symptoms seem to be getting worse. I am fearing the worst right now and am trying to prepare myself. I'm also trying to keep her as comfortable as I can. Poor sweet girl, she doesn't deserve this


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

No Judy, she don't...and neither do you...I am so sorry...
I'm glad she has you to be with her, I know she feels your love...
Gentle pets for Echo...
And Big Hugs for you...
Prayers for Both of you.
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy, Start a thread under 'health and nutrition' about this...
Maybe more ideas will pop up...
Hugs and Prayers. 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Judy, Start a thread under 'health and nutrition' about this...
> Maybe more ideas will pop up...
> Hugs and Prayers.
> Sharon


 
OK, I will do that. Thank you Sharon.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Judy,

I'm so sorry to hear about Echo's illness. She's such a cute little thing. Bear in mind that FIP can not be definitively diagnosed in a living cat. It can only be definitively diagnosed by necropsy after death, so there's always a chance that she doesn't have FIP at all. If her symptoms are caused by a traumatic injury suffered during play, a steroid may help her tremendously. Take this one day at a time. I'm sure we'll all be sending healing thoughts Echo's way.

Laurie


----------

